# Plant ID, ludwigia acurata?



## synaethetic (Sep 8, 2014)

So this is cool. Added some old aqua soil from a tank that I had back in 2007 to my current tank. Within a week I noticed some new stem growing out of the soil! Started propagating it and now I have enough to scape with. The soil had been bone dry for five years yet somehow this plant found a way to survive and return to life in my new tank. Anyone know what plant this is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Didiplis diandra_


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a pretty plant, but I'm just amazed how it came back after that long. Mother nature is impressive, isn't she?


----------



## synaethetic (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the speedy reply and identification. I am equally amazed at it's ability to reappear... The power of Mother Nature truly is mesmerizing.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe seeds have survived? Didiplis produces submerged flowers (the tiny reddish buds in the leaf axils, visible in the pic). But I don't know if self-pollination and seed development is proven in submerged Didiplis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Maybe seeds have survived? Didiplis produces submerged flowers (the tiny reddish buds in the leaf axils, visible in the pic). But I don't know if self-pollination and seed development is proven in submerged Didiplis.


I have had seedlings appear in other parts of the tank.

---------------------------------------------------

Many of these amphibious plants live in areas that may be submerged at times and bone dry under drought conditions at other times. It pays to produce seeds that can get them through the tough times. Some can germinate even after decades.


----------

